

5 things I “knew” (or should have known) before starting a company. - profgubler
http://blog.wepay.com/2010/03/11/5-things-i-%E2%80%9Cknew%E2%80%9D-or-should-have-known-before-starting-a-company-but-didnt-fully-understand-until-now/

======
TrevorBurnham
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1185352>

